# Engineer Australia Outcome - Additional Information Required - No Third Evidence ???



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum and really needed all the help to clear the CDR assessment. 

I am a Civil Engineer with 4.5 yrs of Exp currently working in Dubai U.A.E. I have applied to CDR (RSA) on *30th Oct 2016 *(Fast Track) and got the assessment on *17th Nov 2016* from the Case Officer. Following are the comments my CO gave:

1) “*The presented projects are showing a strong grasp of practical situations and technical applications, with the technical challenge of keeping abreast of developments in Civil Engineering. It is obvious that you have a top-surface understanding of scientific and civil engineering principles and a well-developed capacity for technical analysis. You presented the proficient application technical skills and contribution to the advancement of civil engineering technologies. However, you are lacking to present a professional engineering role, taking responsibility for bringing knowledge to bear from multiple sources to develop solutions to complex problems and issues, for ensuring that technical and non-technical considerations are properly integrated, and for managing risk. Also, the most critical element is lacking to present a detailed methodology relevant to simulations and analysis, understanding of project durations, development and design frequency and PE assignment sequence. At the same time, being developed as an engineering associate, you have a great exposure to technical coordination as well as a grounding in the area of civil technology and technical support. Based on this carrier episodes’ summary the best qualification outcome is the Civil Engineering Technologist (ANZCO 233914). Please confirm. Alternatively, you may provide rectified CDRs presenting your professional engineering exposure”.*

*2) “As per Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment requirements Section D of Migration Skills Assessment Booklet, in addition to the reference letter applicant must submit documents issued by the related government agency or any other organization not related to your employer.
Based on section D of Migration Skills Assessment Booklet 2016, the third party documentation is required. In your case, you may provide Declaration Acknowledgement Slip/114(1) (Return of Income Filed Voluntarily for Complete Year) or Employer Generated Income Tax Report in conjunction with the Online statements to verify employment claims”*.

I am really confused on *Point 1* as he is asking me whether I will accept the Engineer Technologist or want to rectify the CDR. I am not sure about the ANZSCO code for Engr. Technologist whether it has the same Visa value outcomes like CIVIL ENGINEER code.....Please provide me any details and suggestion. 

*For Point No 2,* when i was working In Pakistan my annual salary was was below the Tax Slab so no Tax was deducted from my monthly salary. I don't have any Tax no or any kind of evidence from third-party. What Shall I do? 
Can I provide any affidavit or something from Notary Public Will EA accept it ?

Best Regards
&
Thank you.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

1. they are telling a story that with current set of documents you will be awarded Occupation code of ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST, if you provide some different sets of CDR (modified), than they may award you CIVIL ENGINEER

I think you should give modified CDR showing deep involvement of Civil engineering things in your work like a concrete mix design or sub-soil investigation analysis which exposes your civil engineering skills.

it is better to get rewarded an occupation code of CIVIL ENGINEER, because they get invite earlier than ENGG Technologist, there is long que of ETs and que of CEs is small, if you manage to get 65 points or more in EOI than you are good to go with either of them, however if you are at 60 in EOI points than prefer to get a CIVIL ENGINEER stamped in your assessment letter


it is my observation that in recent past that they are trying to give ENGG TECH to engineers ( civil/mech) whomsoever is coming to them for assessment, getting a PE is becoming tough 

2. Try to get some third party evidence, i think bank statement may work, however there are many other forum members who have gone with EA and faced similar problems, try to connect with them


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. they are telling a story that with current set of documents you will be awarded Occupation code of ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST, if you provide some different sets of CDR (modified), than they may award you CIVIL ENGINEER
> 
> I think you should give modified CDR showing deep involvement of Civil engineering things in your work like a concrete mix design or sub-soil investigation analysis which exposes your civil engineering skills.
> 
> ...


Hi Bro, Thank you for the the detail answers really appreciate it. 

Yes I agree it is better to get PE rather then EA. For this can you give some more advise what should I add in my current CDR's as you mentioned it is a good advise to add concrete mix designs and soil analysis but apart from that can you guide me what should I add that my CO will accept it as a PE material..?
*Also Shall I have to add in all 3 CDR's or just modify 1 or 2 of them?*

*Point 2:* Yes def I will try to get hold of experienced persons in this forum for this major isssue. For Bank Statement I have read in this forum that the CO is not accepting it nor Payslips....They want Employment proof from Government agency.....Anyhow will try to Resolve it 

Thank you again brother for the guidance and will really appreciate further guidance. 

Best Regards,

Mubashir.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

just add in 1 or 2

you can write about creating topographical map of construction site using surveying techniques, i actually did this thing with dumpy level 

you can also mention about construction activity of some major foundation, what was critical in that and as a civil engineer how you ensured quality control in each step - excavation, pcc, bar bending, bar placement, shuttering, concrete pouring, curing etc


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> just add in 1 or 2
> 
> you can write about creating topographical map of construction site using surveying techniques, i actually did this thing with dumpy level
> 
> you can also mention about construction activity of some major foundation, what was critical in that and as a civil engineer how you ensured quality control in each step - excavation, pcc, bar bending, bar placement, shuttering, concrete pouring, curing etc


*
Thank you again bro for quick reply. Will definitely follow your advice and hope for the best.

Best Regards, 

Mubashir. *


----------



## Numair16 (Oct 1, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> *
> Thank you again bro for quick reply. Will definitely follow your advice and hope for the best.
> 
> Best Regards,
> ...


Hi Mubashir!

Hope you are fine.

I have received an exact same response from EA. I am really interested in knowing how you proceeded with your CDR after this and what was the outcome?

Looking forward to your reply.

Thank you
Numair


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Numair16 said:


> Hi Mubashir!
> 
> Hope you are fine.
> 
> ...



Hi Numair, 

I accepted Engineer Technologist as my outcome...See my Signature. 

For Tax Return I hired a Tax consultant in Pakistan...It's easy now for Tax return as the system is now online and it can be done within 24 hrs if someone know what is he doing.

Hope it clarifies everything. 


Mubashir.


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Hi Numair,
> 
> I accepted Engineer Technologist as my outcome...See my Signature.
> 
> ...


Hi Mubashir,

Can you tell me how you managed the tax return issue? We have exactly the same problem and salary in Pakistan was not taxable. We explained this to the assessor but he is still asking to provide evidence. What did you exactly provide? Can you give any name of tax consultant in Pakistan whom we can contact?


----------



## Rizwan Javed (Mar 1, 2017)

*Hi Mubasher,
Same problem here. Your help will be really appreciated. Please give some reference of such tax consultant in Pakistan. Eagerly waiting brother.
*


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Rizwan Javed said:


> *Hi Mubasher,
> Same problem here. Your help will be really appreciated. Please give some reference of such tax consultant in Pakistan. Eagerly waiting brother.
> *


Have you tried submitting your tax returns with zero tax to declaration to FBR?. I have submitted the same and waiting for Eng Aus response. I am yet to be assessed as i just submitted for assessment 7 days ago

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Rizwan Javed said:


> *Hi Mubasher,
> Same problem here. Your help will be really appreciated. Please give some reference of such tax consultant in Pakistan. Eagerly waiting brother.
> *


The problem is very common in Pakistan...For Tax consultant if you don't know any just ask friend/cousin of your's in Pakistan as the Tax returns are mandatory now even if your income is lower than the Tax slab (Means zero Tax return)...I did the same....I dont have contact detail of the Tax consultant as it was done thru my cousin ... I just provided him the details of the years I want Tax return.......but there are many Tax consultants just google them if none of your friends know abt anyone.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Mubashir uddin said:


> The problem is very common in Pakistan...For Tax consultant if you don't know any just ask friend/cousin of your's in Pakistan as the Tax returns are mandatory now even if your income is lower than the Tax slab (Means zero Tax return)...I did the same....I dont have contact detail of the Tax consultant as it was done thru my cousin ... I just provided him the details of the years I want Tax return.......but there are many Tax consultants just google them if none of your friends know abt anyone.


Mubashir did u get ur EA assessment cleared? I saw your posts regarding zero tax return. Was it accepted when u submitted? I have just submitted my case. Your feedback would be very valuable. I have submitted form 114 along as a proof of payment of zero tax

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

rabs138 said:


> Mubashir did u get ur EA assessment cleared? I saw your posts regarding zero tax return. Was it accepted when u submitted? I have just submitted my case. Your feedback would be very valuable. I have submitted form 114 along as a proof of payment of zero tax
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes EA accepted my zero tax return otherwise I couldn't have submitted EOI with Work Experience...I got my assessment cleared by EA in Jan-2017.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Yes EA accepted my zero tax return otherwise I couldn't have submitted EOI with Work Experience...I got my assessment cleared by EA in Jan-2017.


Great. But seeing your posts were u considered engineering technologist? And not professional engineer. If u dont mind me asking could u tell the reason

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan Javed (Mar 1, 2017)

*Helpppppp me.............*



Mubashir uddin said:


> The problem is very common in Pakistan...For Tax consultant if you don't know any just ask friend/cousin of your's in Pakistan as the Tax returns are mandatory now even if your income is lower than the Tax slab (Means zero Tax return)...I did the same....I dont have contact detail of the Tax consultant as it was done thru my cousin ... I just provided him the details of the years I want Tax return.......but there are many Tax consultants just google them if none of your friends know abt anyone.


Dear Mubasher,

I believe your and my case is same. So your opinion matters alot to me.

I applied with Pakistan experience from 2009 to 2010. But now it is now impossible to generate tax returns for those years from FBR website before 2013.

Should i need exactly 2009-2010 Tax returns for which i submitted Pakistan Experience Letters or i can submit any year tax return like 2014-2016?

Can you please tell me that exact which document you submitted? What was its title and entries? Issued by which authority? and which things you provided to get this document?

Because still i am not aware about which document they need exactly.

Waiting for your worthy reply brother.

Regards,
Rizwan Javed
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Rizwan Javed (Mar 1, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Have you tried submitting your tax returns with zero tax to declaration to FBR?. I have submitted the same and waiting for Eng Aus response. I am yet to be assessed as i just submitted for assessment 7 days ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Dear Brother,
I just received this query today and still i am unclear what to do.

Please guide me how did you submit your tax returns with zero tax to declaration to FBR? From where did you get this document and how?

Would love to know your positive assessment result INSHALLAH.

Regards,
Rizwan Javed
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Rizwan Javed said:


> Dear Brother,
> I just received this query today and still i am unclear what to do.
> 
> Please guide me how did you submit your tax returns with zero tax to declaration to FBR? From where did you get this document and how?
> ...


If tax submission is after 2012 u can do it online by loging in fbr site their system is called IRIS. Google Iris and u will find it.make login with ur pakistani id card number and pakistani mobile number. Fill in the online 114 declaration form and submit. U will get acknowledgement.submit the same. If tax before 2013 than send someone to your regional tax office manually fill the 114 form and submit to regional office get stamped acknowlegement and submit

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan Javed (Mar 1, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> If tax submission is after 2012 u can do it online by loging in fbr site their system is called IRIS. Google Iris and u will find it.make login with ur pakistani id card number and pakistani mobile number. Fill in the online 114 declaration form and submit. U will get acknowledgement.submit the same. If tax before 2013 than send someone to your regional tax office manually fill the 114 form and submit to regional office get stamped acknowlegement and submit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


*Will Engineer Australia accept it manual? 

Such form i can fill any FBR office or only at my regional office from where my ID card belongs?

Thanks alot for your help.

Regards,
Rizwan Javed
<SNIP> Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Rizwan Javed said:


> *Will Engineer Australia accept it manual?
> 
> Such form i can fill any FBR office or only at my regional office from where my ID card belongs?
> 
> ...


Regional tax office near you. You can download the form from FBR website fill it and submit it. You can appoint someone else as well to submit it. I havent done this process since my experience was beyond 2012 so i did it online. Ita better to call fbr universal helpline they r very helpful.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan Javed (Mar 1, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Regional tax office near you. You can download the form from FBR website fill it and submit it. You can appoint someone else as well to submit it. I havent done this process since my experience was beyond 2012 so i did it online. Ita better to call fbr universal helpline they r very helpful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## sharyfor (Feb 8, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Hi Numair,
> 
> I accepted Engineer Technologist as my outcome...See my Signature.
> 
> ...


Hello Mubashir
I received the similar reply to present third party evidence, My salary was also not taxable, I left my job back in 2009. Can you suggest any tax consultant.


----------



## sharyfor (Feb 8, 2016)

rabs138 said:


> <*SNIP[/COLOR]*>
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My friend , I am currently Outside Pakistan, Can you explain me the procedure, if i can do that being outside Pakistan.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

sharyfor said:


> My friend , I am currently Outside Pakistan, Can you explain me the procedure, if i can do that being outside Pakistan.


If your experience is after 2012 you can do it online from fbr website


----------



## beko303 (Oct 25, 2016)

subscribing..


----------



## sharyfor (Feb 8, 2016)

rabs138 said:


> If your experience is after 2012 you can do it online from fbr website


Dear My experince was between 2008 to 2009


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

sharyfor said:


> Dear My experince was between 2008 to 2009


Than u have to fill manually 114 return form at your nearest regional tax office

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharyfor (Feb 8, 2016)

rabs138 said:


> Than u have to fill manually 114 return form at your nearest regional tax office
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Dear 
I have sent you a message to your inbox, need your advise


----------



## newtooaustralia (Feb 5, 2017)

sharyfor said:


> rabs138 said:
> 
> 
> > Than u have to fill manually 114 return form at your nearest regional tax office
> ...


I don't think that u have to file it manually. I filed income tax returns online for year 2008 to 2013 on efbr site. And for year 2008 my salary was also tax free so i just entered the annual income and tax appeared as zero. I submitted the same and EA accepted all the documents. My anzsco code is 233311. I got outcome in dec.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

newtooaustralia said:


> I don't think that u have to file it manually. I filed income tax returns online for year 2008 to 2013 on efbr site. And for year 2008 my salary was also tax free so i just entered the annual income and tax appeared as zero. I submitted the same and EA accepted all the documents. My anzsco code is 233311. I got outcome in dec.


Good stuff. I did it online as well but my experience is after 2013 so did it through IRIS online. I was told that system got online after 2013. All your jobs were with 0 tax? I am yet to see result from EA as my turn hasnt come yet

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> If tax submission is after 2012 u can do it online by loging in fbr site their system is called IRIS. Google Iris and u will find it.make login with ur pakistani id card number and pakistani mobile number. Fill in the online 114 declaration form and submit. U will get acknowledgement.submit the same. If tax before 2013 than send someone to your regional tax office manually fill the 114 form and submit to regional office get stamped acknowlegement and submit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hello
I just submitted my tax returns online on the fbr website. 
What should i submit to EA? The print out of each year tax displayed in the declaration?


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

osamapervez said:


> Hello
> I just submitted my tax returns online on the fbr website.
> What should i submit to EA? The print out of each year tax displayed in the declaration?


Yes

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Humayun Khan (May 2, 2018)

Hi dear, 
I'm a civil engineer working in Pakistan. I need assistance regarding 3rd party evidence:

1. Engineers Australia mentions in its booklet that, both INCOME TAX RETURN ACKNOWLEDGEMENT and SOCIAL SECURITY INSURANCE are required as a proof from 3rd party.... so my question is that whether only INCOME TAX RETURN FROM FBR is sufficient or not? Because from above posts I can see that no one mentions that SOCIAL SECURITY INSURANCE is required...so kindly assist in this regard.

2. If I want to get income return for previous years, like 2013, 2014 etc. so will I need to pay tax for that year? Like if I want to get 2014 income return so will I need pay the due tax for that?

3. Do FBR requires some proof of my salary or not?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aisha Umair (Feb 27, 2018)

Quick question, where it makes the difference on technologist & others.

I am new so i dont understand this.

Please help.


----------



## civilian232 (Apr 16, 2018)

Humayun Khan said:


> Hi dear,
> I'm a civil engineer working in Pakistan. I need assistance regarding 3rd party evidence:
> 
> 1. Engineers Australia mentions in its booklet that, both INCOME TAX RETURN ACKNOWLEDGEMENT and SOCIAL SECURITY INSURANCE are required as a proof from 3rd party.... so my question is that whether only INCOME TAX RETURN FROM FBR is sufficient or not? Because from above posts I can see that no one mentions that SOCIAL SECURITY INSURANCE is required...so kindly assist in this regard.
> ...



As per the requirements of Engineers Australia, you need to have documentary proof of EOBI statement (verifying your work experience claim with the related organization) and your Tax returns. EA is likely to not consider your work experience for those years for which you do not have both of these documents.
I believe your case officer will also ask for these documents if you claim points for work experience..


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

civilian232 said:


> As per the requirements of Engineers Australia, you need to have documentary proof of EOBI statement (verifying your work experience claim with the related organization) and your Tax returns. EA is likely to not consider your work experience for those years for which you do not have both of these documents.
> I believe your case officer will also ask for these documents if you claim points for work experience..


They usually never ask for EOBI document, even they didn't ask me or even my colleagues. Moreover, all the companies in Pakistan do not provide such facility. They are rather interested in Tax returns especially FBR documents and provident fund statements.


----------



## talhajshk (Jul 8, 2018)

What if assessor asks to submit 2 new CEs can i submit one from my university project and one from work exp? I applied for PE electronics engineer and the assesor is saying the outcome cud be engg technologist


----------



## talhajshk (Jul 8, 2018)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. they are telling a story that with current set of documents you will be awarded Occupation code of ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST, if you provide some different sets of CDR (modified), than they may award you CIVIL ENGINEER
> 
> I think you should give modified CDR showing deep involvement of Civil engineering things in your work like a concrete mix design or sub-soil investigation analysis which exposes your civil engineering skills.
> 
> ...


What if assessor asks to submit 2 new CEs can i submit one from my university project and one from work exp? I applied for PE electronics engineer and the assesor is saying the outcome cud be engg technologist


----------



## terry44 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I need a advise, i applied for the 489 fsc and it got rejected because in my skill assesment the last skilled assesed os of jun 2016 and as per fsc, they reuired skill assesment of the occupation in the last two year.
I got the possitive assement from engineer australia in 2016 then again i apply for outcome letter and in that they just changes the date of letter. Relevent skill employment remain same, although i submitted then my increment letter.
I need a advise that how i can add my current experience in the skill assesment. Whether i have to do skill assesment again or there is some other procedure.
Please guide me on this.
My job profile is mechanical engineer 233512.


----------



## terry44 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I need a advise, i applied for the 489 fsc and it got rejected because in my skill assesment the last skilled assesed os of jun 2016 and as per fsc, they reuired skill assesment of the occupation in the last two year.
I got the possitive assement from engineer australia in 2016 then again i apply for outcome letter and in that they just changes the date of letter. Relevent skill employment remain same, although i submitted then my increment letter.
I need a advise that how i can add my current experience in the skill assesment. Whether i have to do skill assesment again or there is some other procedure.
Please guide me on this.
My job profile is mechanical engineer 233512.


----------



## hafizsuliman91 (May 10, 2019)

*Hi*

Dear Humayun Khan?

Can you please tell me how u dealt with this situation then? when you filed the tax returns of later?

did Immigration officer or EA assessor raised an issue?


Regards
Hafiz


----------

